
Building of Super Pi - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbVcRQQ9PNw
======
awiesenhofer
I was expecting a cute weekend-project style mini-cluster but 1024 Pis, wow!

Would love to see some benchmarks tough - and a comparison to old SPARC
Clusters :)

